# Wo ist TheWebmachine.com ?



## Lemming (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
kannte jemand die schönen Tutorials von http://www.thewebmachine.com ? Die haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Leider ist unter diesem Link nun was anderes und ich hätte mir gerne noch ein paar Tutorials geladen. Wirklich zu schade.

Gruß Lemming


----------



## C4T (20. Juni 2006)

Hmmm, maybe gehacked ?
Oder google einfach mal und schau nach.


----------



## Lemming (20. Juni 2006)

hm, habe schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## tobee (20. Juni 2006)

Unter www.archive.org gibst meistens Infos über Websites.

Tobee


----------



## Lemming (20. Juni 2006)

schade, da kommt nichts mehr


----------



## varul (17. August 2007)

Find ich auch sehr Schade. 
Es waren zwar verhältnismäßig wenig Tutorials, dafür waren aber ausnahmslos alle sehr hochwertig!


----------



## Ma Bu (17. August 2007)

Hab gerade diese Seite beim Suchen gefunden. Die Tutorials sind zwar auf Englisch aber trotzdem klasse gemacht:
http://www.planetphotoshop.com/category/videos/
LG
Martina


----------

